#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 2009.06.25 獸化亂亂奔~活動照片

## 白狼 小舞

請各位手中有當天活動照片的獸友們~將照片集中於此版喔~^^


圖有點大請耐心等候


出發嚕~僑尾巴中~XD


上路哩~抱緊獵豹~XD


疑?獵豹...你從哪裡帶來的小土狗?XD 注意:特殊效果~請勿模仿


大家好~我是亂入的小土狗~XD


小白 : 看什麼?叫我狼王!!XD


小紅 & 小黑 好恩愛的樣子喔~XD


小紅 & 小黑 一起去找 小白 ~   :Mr. Green:  

以上~是小舞手中比較不錯的幾張~  :Wink: 



因為實在太熱了~所以...就發生了以下狀況...

**** 目前付費閱讀功能尚未恢復，若欲閱讀請與原作者聯繫。 ****
冒著生命危險拍攝~因為實在太經典了~顧收費10元~  :Wink:

----------


## 狼尾

好好玩的感覺噢ˊˇˋ
照片拍的不錯w
穿獸裝騎車@w@感覺有點危險呢
是騎車的技術太好了XDD
最後一張實在是太經典了XDD
獸裝也可以做日光浴阿  :Wink:  
好壯觀的場面地板XDD
旁邊的人似乎都嚇到了XD

----------


## 混血狼狗

要說曬獸裝
如果天熱出汗比較多，那麽曬獸裝是一件必須做的事情
好久不見有新活動啦，感覺很新鮮
不知我的獸裝要到那個世紀才有機會開始

----------


## 龍龍

汪汪~~誰是亂入的小土狗~~XD~
我們就是很恩愛~~~xD[大誤!!!!]

喔喔~~可惜呀~~影片不能放~~~xD

----------


## 艾維亞特

這種事我大概十年後才有可能做到QQ

現在只能望眼欲穿地看著好多好多好多好多獸裝

好多好多好多好多同好

好熱好熱好熱好熱~~(眾踹

可是好萌好萌好萌好萌~~(被打

----------


## 風獄

小獄也來貼嚕~雖然沒幾張XD

這2天玩的好開心
下次再來去玩@W@!!

----------


## 狐狸

看到第一張照片後,我只能說.....小朋友們的夢都崩壞了XD

龍龍的獸裝進步了不少耶!!~ :P 

台灣現在的氣候不太適合室外獸化吧..  :Wink:

----------


## 遠方

咦!?
真是經典的最後一張，
獸人們脫下獸皮，
~曬獸衣~

----------


## 野

呼呼呼
好好玩的感覺噢XDDD

(其實第一眼看到的反應是...好熱!!@@

果真到後來就出命案了XP

----------


## J.C.

終於看到好久不見的白狼裝了
其實那套也蠻可愛的啊
新加入的小土狗又是一種不同的味道 感覺憨憨的
只是龍什麼時候才要做新的衣服啊 XD
很好奇當天玩樂是玩些什麼

最後曬皮那張 有種大家都突然扁掉的錯覺 XD

----------


## STAEDTLER

看到曬獸裝那張圖我的第一個想法是...

獸皮地毯啊！(誤很大

不過穿著獸裝騎車被警察伯伯看到會收單子喔

佩服各位能在大熱天穿獸裝玩  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 庫羅

真因該開個神麼 敞篷車 來者...

哈哈哈  一定更帥  (幻想...)

六月  多不是可怕的天氣嗎  
                              |  ． ． |
你們更可怕  囧...   | O |

----------


## 楓狼

> 提醒:文章字數過少缺乏內容
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 站務總管


殘念!!

我要工作不能去!!吼嘎嘎!!吼!!嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎嘎

----------


## dddaada

> 提醒:文章字數過少缺乏內容
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 站務總管


其實第一眼看到的反應是...好熱!!@@ 

真的佩服

----------


## 狼佐

我也覺得好熱的感覺(汗)

獵豹的獸裝好像不多見，做的不錯呢
很毛XD

我還是比較喜歡龍龍原本的那顆哈士奇頭XD

穿獸裝騎車危險阿!!

在最後曬獸裝那張沒看到小土狗的頭呢

我也有點好奇獸裝是怎麼收納帶著走的

----------


## 米果斯

曬獸裝的感覺
米果想 曬完後會有太陽的味道(炸
不過天氣熱成這樣還哪咪努力的出去玩
感覺就熱到爆= =||
騎機車好阿可以吹風(迷:根本吹不到

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

應該沒有捕獸大隊~不然小心被抓到動物園

出外景應該沒有人觀看傻眼吧

如果鬧新聞~狼版應該報紅

----------


## 布雷克

都好可愛呀

還看到龍龍的新裝

真不知道甚麼時候我才能這樣穿到室外呀@@

----------


## konea

:Shocked:  
哦哦這是擺獸人乾來賣嘛~老闆一條怎麼賣
啊 ~不對都已經有主人了~只是肉體吹涼去 ~

----------


## huigher

那個豹太帥了！尤其是頭，做的超贊！配合機車太拉風了，估計回頭率100%啊
還有就是那個哈士奇還是很可愛，看了很多張都覺得太可哇伊了
那個豹子實在是太經典了，又帥……哎，碎碎念中……

----------


## b321234

對我來說有點貴。。
不過作爲一個獸迷
我也不管了！~
這些毛毛裝做得很不錯喔
很好看！

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

老闆 這一件怎麼賣?(拖)

照片看起來 大家就像消氣了一樣XD

辛苦大家了^^

話說 穿獸裝騎車 看的到前面嗎@@

本身也是騎檔車 感覺滿恐怖的QQ

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

痾...看完突然覺得好熱=口= (疑
獸裝阿...看起來就是整個超~有趣的XDD
以後也找個時間來玩玩(?) 呼呼=W=
話說最後一張真的有經典到XDD 
感覺大家都扁掉了 呵呵~

還有...穿獸裝騎機車會不會不方便阿...0.0

----------


## 佛蒙特

10塊阿...
趁現在賺回來
是說阿
最後一張咖哩嚇到了呢
扁扁的好嚇狼呢

----------


## b321234

恩我也覺得好熱哦
龍龍的獸裝是哪個？？我好想知道喔
而且獸們脫下獸皮曬獸皮。。
真的好有趣~~
找天我也要加入大家的團隊玩玩~
可惜啊。。HK獸真的是太少啦（人少嘛XD）
而且一只獸自己在大街上太。。
多人的話好玩！

----------

